# 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

hi guys, i am trying to use unisettings but I have problems reading froam the ecu???


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (alexlm)*

are you DBC ?


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (Bug_racer)*

DBC???? no idea


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (alexlm)*

your throttle body , its drive by cable yeah ?


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (Bug_racer)*

o sorry i am a new on this







yes it is DBC


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (alexlm)*

I dont think it will work then .
Whats your ecu part number ?


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (Bug_racer)*

I am not sure but I think I have the bosh m3


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: 1.8t AGU unisettings compatibility (alexlm)*

complete this : 06a 906 018 XX
XX = 2 letters 
thats your ecu number


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

AGU s have 06a 906 018 AQ


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (darzamat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darzamat* »_AGU s have 06a 906 018 AQ


And also BB and CH


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

so theres no way to tweek mi cars ECU???


----------



## Bug_racer (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (alexlm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexlm* »_so theres no way to tweek mi cars ECU??? 

Im working on it .


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

really!! THX dude!


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (alexlm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alexlm* »_so theres no way to tweek mi cars ECU??? 


yea send it to unitronic...thats what i did


----------



## whitevr6golf (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (TriniVdubOG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TriniVdubOG* »_

yea send it to unitronic...thats what i did









Unitronic does not have ko4 tunes nor gt28 tunes for AGU engines http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TriniVdubOG (May 11, 2008)

*Re: (whitevr6golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitevr6golf* »_
Unitronic does not have ko4 tunes nor gt28 tunes for AGU engines http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

am buddy i'm running a GT28RS with my AGU ecu tuned by unitronic


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

how long to realese???


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (alexlm)*

bump!


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (Bug_racer)*

any news??


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (alexlm)*

bump


----------



## Green 1.8T (May 16, 2008)

There is another way, if u can get a wiring diagram of your Engine Ecu and your OBD port and then also of the DBW cars, u can modify and route a wire from your OBD port to your engine ECU. Cause the Early AGU had 1 pin less on the OBD port and thats why it cant be tuned via there. Im sitting with the same problem.....


----------



## whitevr6golf (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (Green 1.8T)*

late January there should be a release


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (whitevr6golf)*

hope they do!


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

Friends I have heard that the 06A906018CG is only Bosch M383 ecu that cna be reflash thorugh the OBD port, but I can not confirm it.
I also think that Unisettings and Lemmniwiks are not designed for M38x ECUs.



_Modified by elio at 5:17 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## whitevr6golf (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elio* »_Friends I have heard that the 06A906018CG is only Bosch M383 ecu that cna be reflash thorugh the OBD port, but I can not confirm it.
I also think that Unisettings and Lemmniwiks are not designed for M38x ECUs.
_Modified by elio at 5:17 PM 1-14-2010_

Ive seen 06A906018CH flashed through obd port . Yet to see an 06A906018BB flashed . 
Yes lemmiwinks doesnt work with me-3.8


----------



## harry_the_cake (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (whitevr6golf)*

My AGU ECU (I forget the part number right now) has had the chip removed and replaced with a flashable one. Still it has to be done direct rather than at the OBD port.
There are a few tuners in the UK that can flash them this way, although I'm not sure they enjoy it that much.


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (Green 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green 1.8T* »_There is another way, if u can get a wiring diagram of your Engine Ecu and your OBD port and then also of the DBW cars, u can modify and route a wire from your OBD port to your engine ECU. Cause the Early AGU had 1 pin less on the OBD port and thats why it cant be tuned via there. Im sitting with the same problem.....


The pinout can be found in Autodata for Bosch M3.8.3 ECUs. 


_Quote, originally posted by *whitevr6golf* »_Ive seen 06A906018CH flashed through obd port . Yet to see an 06A906018BB flashed . 
Yes lemmiwinks doesnt work with me-3.8 



_Quote, originally posted by *harry_the_cake* »_My AGU ECU (I forget the part number right now) has had the chip removed and replaced with a flashable one. Still it has to be done direct rather than at the OBD port.There are a few tuners in the UK that can flash them this way, although I'm not sure they enjoy it that much.


Nice to hear that info. I know that exist some tuners in UK and Germany and some others around Europe that could reflash the Bosch Motronic M3.8.3 through the OBD port.
Here I post some info about AGU & AEB engines's ECUs, that I have collected.
Audi A3 8L 1.8T AGU ECUs
06A906018D - 0 261 204 254 - Bosch M3.8.2
06A906018AQ - 0 261 204 678 - Bosch M3.8.3
06A906018AR - 0 261 204 679 - Bosch M3.8.3
06A906018CJ - 0 261 206 516 - Bosch M3.8.3
06A906018CK - 0 261 206 515 - Bosch M3.8.3
06A906018R - 0 261 204 673 - Bosch M3.8.3 
Golf MKIV 1J 1.8T AGU ECUs
06A906018R - 0 261 204 673 - Bosch M3.8.3 
06A906018BB - 0 261 204 800 -
06A906018CG- 0 261 206 518 - Bosch M3.8.3 
06A906018CH - 0 261 206 571 - Bosch M3.8.3 
Skoda Octavia 1U 1.8T AGU ECUs
06A906018CF
06A906018DM 
06A906018GB
06A906018GA - 0 261 206 519 - Bosch M3.8.3
Audi A4 B5 1.8T AEB 1996-1999
8D0907557 - Bosch M3.2
8D0907557E - Bosch M3.2.1
8D0907557M - 0 261 204 179 - Bosch M5.9.2 - OBDII Programable
8D0907557N - 0 261 204 179 / 0 261 204 178- Bosch M5.9.2 - OBDII Programable
8D0907557P - 0 261 204 258 / 0 261 204 581 - Bosch M5.9.2 - OBDII Programable - USA
8D0907557T - Bosch M3.8.2 - OBDII Not Programmable
8D0907558D - Bosch M3.8.2 - OBDII Not Programmable
8D0907558E - Bosch M3.8.2 - OBDII Not Programmable
8D0907558M - 0 261 204 179 - Bosch M5.9.2 - OBDII Programable
8D0907559 - 0 261 204 963 - Bosch M5.9.2 - OBDII Programable
8D0907559c - 0 261 206 315 - Bosch M5.9.2 - OBDII Programable - USA
Audi A4 B5 1.8T XXX 2000
4B0906018xx - Bosch ME7.5 - OBDII Programable
Although AEB & AGU engines are mechanically similar it software code is a little different, but basically all uses the very similar ECU map, almost 99% equal between software versions or revisions.
The main problem with DBC (drive-by-cable) engine it is lack of live tunability and as that are old engines that was harder to tune, not many people still support it. If fact seems to me that an special or not so common software/OBD cable was needed to reflash these Bosch M3.8.x ECUs.
Many of the maps done for that ecus/engines need to be emulated and/or tested before use it. Newer ME7.x.x version are more adaptative, smarter, faster, with more memory, with high resolution & and almost live sampling sensors (3Bar MAP, WideBand O2, Exhaust Temp, Valve Timing regulation, etc.....) that allows to test base software and retouch it fastly for custom applications.
Harry I head your comment before. When you indicate that a new chip was added to allow the ECU be flashed through the port, it was not a new chip it was the software because sometimes you can flash it and other ones specially for custom software it does not allow it and you need to desolder it, reflash and install it again. Other case could be the APR chip that insert some kind of small board in the chip space with an USB port access to allow it to be reworked every time you need it.Friends I am not an expert just a person that like to investigate and read a little.


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

THX for the info! so theres no way to tune my fuel settings with the computer??


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (alexlm)*

bummp


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (alexlm)*

i can haz agu ecu?


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (Sven850)*

any neews?


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: (alexlm)*

hey guys i just got a BT upgrade and I was wondering if theres any way to tweak mi car with any kin of software??


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

alexlm said:


> hey guys i just got a BT upgrade and I was wondering if theres any way to tweak mi car with any kin of software??


any news?


----------



## Cordobe1 (May 11, 2011)

Terrific info!!

TNKS a LOT for share!


----------



## Islandsilvia (Sep 8, 2010)

hey, fellow AGU users are there any updates, alternative or any form of solutions other than swapping a late model ecu?


----------

